# Overnight parking



## Lizzo (Dec 10, 2016)

I am fairly new to this lark - bought the van last spring and have done a couple of trips but so far have been a bit chicken about parking up in rural locations and then staying overnight.  Have tended to stick to the caravan club CL sites although we did have one night at Garn Fawr courtesy of Wildcamping - thanks to whoever put that location on the POI map!

Am planning a longer trip next spring: Lake district and Yorkshire moors on the cards.

So, my question is: what are the 'rules' about overnight stops?  I see there are some great locations on the POI map in the lake district but it is not clear whether an overnight would be acceptable or whether it is a case of 'take a chance'.

Any advice gratefully received!  And apologies if this quesiton has been asked before!

Lizzo


----------



## The laird (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi welcome to the gang,your on the correct track as you have become a full member as you will have access to many pois and ask away if you are not sure,you have done a good move so now enjoy


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 10, 2016)

As I understand it, POI Admin remove unsuitable places from the list should they become unusable.  All of the poi's listed have been used or recommended by members.

Should you plan a stopover but upon arrival discover it is no longer viable (signage, height restrictions, building/maintenance work etc.) then it's normal practice to let POI Admin know via a post on the forum or PM.

So basically,  if it's listed it should be available.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh and welcome to the madhouse.


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 10, 2016)

Lizzo said:


> I am fairly new to this lark - bought the van last spring and have done a couple of trips but so far have been a bit chicken about parking up in rural locations and then staying overnight.  Have tended to stick to the caravan club CL sites although we did have one night at Garn Fawr courtesy of Wildcamping - thanks to whoever put that location on the POI map!
> 
> Am planning a longer trip next spring: Lake district and Yorkshire moors on the cards.
> 
> ...



Hi welcome & happy retirement. I always try to find somewhere not too remote as I usually have my son with me, but sometimes it's interesting to take a chance. Always be ready to drive away at a moment's notice wherever possible (ie. no awnings or outside furniture or buckets & containers etc) Keep it simple and your confidence will grow as you get into it! Enjoy & Be Safe.:goodluck::dance::wave::cheers::drive:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum,
Enjoy and be safe.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 10, 2016)

Hello an welcome,there are lots of places over here on the emerald isle as donegal is now the top place to see in the world,folk here have been over and camped with no bother.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi. I'm an unsociable old so and so and like to be far from the crowd. Don't put anything out and talk to the dog walkers and you'll be fine. I had two dog walkers help me repair the van this summer, with one going home to get his tools, and both were retired officer class who wanted to talk about wilding. So don't worry about the locals if you only stay one night.


----------



## mikigough (Dec 10, 2016)

:welcome::goodluck::have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 11, 2016)

hi and welcome .we lived in our van for nigh on 2 years ,main rule is arrive lateish ,leave early doors leave no trace  and stay one or two nights in the area not the same spot if possible ,you will be ok most places ,but just enjoy .


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 11, 2016)

Funny how we all have different habits. I normally turn up at 4 or 5 o'clock and stay until 10'ish. After all one has to start the day with a good breakfast.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 11, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> Funny how we all have different habits. I normally turn up at 4 or 5 o'clock and stay until 10'ish. After all one has to start the day with a good breakfast.



PM or AM:wacko:


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 11, 2016)

It's generally a lot easier on the west coast or highlands.  I arrive when I'm hungry and depart when I've been here long enough. That might be one night or one week but if fishing is good and fresh supplies reasonably nearby could be a month. Generally it's a couple of nights.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 11, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> PM or AM:wacko:



Don't be silly. I'm frightened of the dark.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

